# Hawks Nest / Tea Gardens



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I'm going to Hawks Nest next week, but won't be able to take the yak. We're staying right on Jummy's Beach so if anyone has some hints for a land based bash I'm all ears! Thanks.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Plenty off the ocean beach. Should be able to get whiting out of any structure along there. Flathead, bream and dart as well. Don't know about bigger fish.

Apart from that, the Myall River/Creek? should provide somewhere to flick sps for the usual estuary suspects.


----------

